# Full muzzy exhaust?



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

I heard that the full muzzy exhaust comes really close to your gas tank guard and will melt it in a snap.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

they have a few post on here of how people protected against that.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

What i would like to know is that equal length head pipe really worth all that? Seems kinda crazy to me.................seems like you could gain more power better ways.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

Not too sure about the 750 v-twin but i had a 540 BBC in a fiberglass 37 chevy and when the motor was dynoed i was told that equal header length was part of finding every spare horsepower in the motor


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

You'll gain a little more power with the equal length headers. And remember if you have more air coming in you need to be able to get it out. I have a Big gun full exhaust and noticed a little power gain. The rear header pipe is routed down instead of towards the gas tank like the Muzzy.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I made a thread about my fix to it...I made my own heat shield and bolted it to the gas tank, works very well and not a single problem YET.

There is a huge seat of pants difference between the muzzy and most other exhausts. Mostly the bottom end torque curve.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Both full big gun and full muzzy have the same gains on bottom end the difference comes higher in the rpm's but is only 1-2 hp


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I used the heat tape on the tank and used header wrap on the part of the pipe closest to the tank, hopefully this will work.

Scott


----------

